# My Chrystal Red shrimps



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

*My Crystal Red shrimps*

Hey people,
I have a small tank, and that's the hometown of my Crystal Red shrimps.
I made some pictures










A pregnant lady









and a baby


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

very nice, i love the picture of the tiny baby


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice pictures. How many of these guy do you have and what grade are they?

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, I had a hard time seeing the baby but once I twisted my head a bit in came into focus. :wacko: ... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

JerseyScape said:


> Very nice pictures. How many of these guy do you have and what grade are they?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the complements
I started with 6 CR, and now I have more than 30 shrimps.
And a some baby's (don't no how much)

These are my first CR shrimps and when I bought them I didn't know about grades. I think that they are around grade 5 or 6. But I love them a lot 

First a picture so you can see the whole tank.



























An adult with baby 









and a snail


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Amazing prictures!!! Can you post in this thread what camera you are using and what tips and tricks you recommend when photographing shrimps?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/11440-photographing-shrimp-suggestions.html

Keep us updated....what country are you from?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

From the exif information it is a Canon Powershot A80...


----------



## dancer (Oct 17, 2005)

fantastic pics! What are tank's water parameters (PH,Nitrate)?


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

thnkx people,

My water parameters:

PH - 7
KH - 5
Co2 - 15
Po4 - 0.1
No3 - 10


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

Some pictures with zoom


















Differend sized baby's



















Another pregnant lady









Eating


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous photos and shrimp.


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

DragonWish said:


> Hey people,
> I have a small tank, and that's the hometown of my Crystal Red shrimps.
> I made some pictures
> 
> ...


I am decent at grading, I would call the first shrimp a grade B or A, since the bands are not extremely strong and don't carry all the way to the bottom of the shrimp. HTH

Derrick


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

for help with grading your crystal red shrimp, try this link

http://www.fishyou.com/shrimp-crs.php

at the bottom of the page there is a general grading system. from the pictures of the original poster, it seems he has shrimp varying from C to A grade, with mostly A grade shrimp


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

I made some new pictures.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! In the last picture, is your CRS eating the algae on the driftwood?

When I try to take pictures of my shrimps with my digital point and shoot camera, they are always blurry even though it is in the macro mode. Looks like I should save my money for a digital SLR...


----------



## FarEast (May 15, 2006)

DragonWish said:


> thnkx people,
> 
> My water parameters:
> 
> ...


What about your temperature?? I'm so tempting to breed some CRS but my place is pretty hot.


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

The temperature is around the 23 degrees, with refreshing the water level, I refresh with water around the 18 degrees.


----------



## Jerms55555 (Apr 14, 2005)

what is that you are feeding them? Cucumber or squash? and do you blanch it?
thanx


----------



## DragonWish (Mar 4, 2006)

It was a Cucumber. I only boiled it and after one night and a day I removed it


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovely photos.

What's the GH?


----------

